# Comb problems, should I worry about it?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd cut it out and if it's large enough, rubber band it into an empty frame. If it's not large enough, scrap it. Now is a good time of year to fix such things... later it may be more difficult for them to recover before winter.


----------



## Hill Top (May 4, 2014)

oh it's big! all the way across two walls and now their building off totally separate walls as well as the top bar. Their going nuts. Aagh!


----------

